# Greek Spinach Pie on the LBGE



## Ross in Ventura (Sep 15, 2015)

The fixins  







Puff Pastry.







On the LBGE @ 350*



Pulled @ 1Hr. 05 minutes. I think the recipe is wrong it should be 415* or 450* for 35 minutes.







Served with Swiss chard. the spinach pie was very delicious it's a do again.

Recipe:07. SPANAKOPITA | Melinda Lee

Thanks for look-in!

Ross


----------

